# On a 450W best budget GPU 2015?



## jax4ever (Jul 18, 2015)

My PSU is this:

Cooler Master Thunder 450W 450 Watts PSU - Cooler Master : Flipkart.com

Its 450W and has 1[6+2] pin power connector. my requirement:

-->1080p Gaming @60fps high -to- ultra [no  MSAA], [no 4k or 2.5k]
-->Should last for 2-3 years
-->I rarely play FPS, but usually 3rd person RPGs. 
-->Games: DOTA 2, LOL, GTA V, Tomb raider, Witcher 3. Batman [All serires], FIFA 14. etc

I would have bought a 970 overkill [no imo] , if i'd be in US but i'm in india that has 30% custom duty which causes retail price to go up by 40% as of US $ price. It's almost double[  a cruel country for gamers.. with a heavy heart!!]

So a GTX 960 will cost me Rs. 16500-17000 any brand ~270 to 280$[Brands ASUS, Gainward, Zotac all had same prices].
and a GTX 970 will cost me Rs. 24000-27000 any brand ~$420 - $435

Which one i should go for??
OR i wait as i'm waiting already since JAN and keep waiting[,,,] till nvidia releases a rumored 965Ti or 960Ti for a better price performance value.
PLs help i'm crunching my head since JAN i had a tight budget of 17k to 19k ~$300-$325 WTF. [that's actually my month's half pay. :{}]


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 18, 2015)

750 ti, R9 270X.. GTX 960 will be cutting it close but will work with single pin version

except for Witcher 3 and Batman Arkham Knight, all of your requirements will run @ 1080p ultra with a R9 270X


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2015)

Go with GTX 960 as it does not need a change in your PSU for now. So go with either Asus Strix or Zotac GTX 960 2GB @ 16k.OK.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 18, 2015)

jax4ever said:


> My PSU is this:
> 
> Cooler Master Thunder 450W 450 Watts PSU - Cooler Master : Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Gtx 960 will do good.But that PSU is low quality one.You sure need to change PSU in as soon as you have budget.


----------

